# expressive introverts



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

I've done my research and I'm definitely INTJ. I can be highly outgoing though and have no fear of public speaking. Somewhere along the line I heard about these special type introverts and I was wondering if any of you knew anything more about it?


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

Te is your auxiliary function, don't be so surprised :happy:


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

It's just that most INTJs I know are terrified of public speaking.


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

I like to think of it like a scale. You are more well developed than the INTJs that you know. You should be proud of this and use it to your advantage. 

Are you sure your primary function isn't Te? :wink:


----------



## lilmunchkin (Jul 4, 2010)

I usually withdraw from the world with utmost gladness. It's only when I'm talking about something that interests me (psychology or philosophy primarily) that I become a confident presenter. Well developed - heh. :tongue:


----------



## jad0re (May 15, 2013)

lilmunchkin said:


> I've done my research and I'm definitely INTJ. I can be highly outgoing though and have no fear of public speaking. Somewhere along the line I heard about these special type introverts and I was wondering if any of you knew anything more about it?


Same here
Just found this website and I apologize for bumping a 3year old post


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

You have both introverted functions and extroverted functions OP. Though one functions is the main function. I can be pretty damn outgoing if I'm in the right mood, but most of the time it's not that way. Though being outgoing doesn't necessarily mean that you are extroverted. Introversion and extroversion is about how you recharge. The shyest person I know is an extrovert.


----------



## Subtotal (May 17, 2013)

Introversion and Extraversion are primarily about where your energy comes from, *E*s get their energy from social interaction and lose it through alone time, while *I*s are the opposite.

That said, a 'social INTJ' could also be a mistyped ENTJ as they are said to be "the most introverted Extrovert"

Bonus material: Search "INTJ: How To Be Extroverted" by DaveSuperPowers on youtube (can't post links yet) it gives a pretty good explanation


----------

